

Google News Redesigned - primemod3
http://news.google.com/

======
michael_dorfman
It's interesting that they ask me to confirm my choices of broad subject
matter areas (like World, U.S, Sports, Business, Entertainment) but not how
fresh I like my news, which is a much more relevant question. If they know
that I am on several times a day, it's really probably not necessary to take
up space on the page today with an article about the death or Robert Byrd,
unless there is some surprising new information to be found there.

